

Whores, Vegetarianism, Moral High Ground & Capitalist Baggage - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/04/hello-whores/

======
officious
I recall reading recently an exchange between someone and their utility
company that was pretty funny. Always get a kick out of such communications.
Why do customers take the time. And more importantly, why do companies take
the time to respond?

------
idealancer
That's one of the nuttiest customer service exchanges I've ever read about.
Don't know if I would have responded at all, but love that you did!

